# freestyle libre app problems?



## jd89 (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope I am posting this in the correct place!

Has anyone else recently updated the freestyle libra app and are having problems with it?
I can't work out if it's the update or my phone. I contacted the company but they don't think there's a problem with the app.
Is anyone else finding it incredibly slow? Do you have to press the 'scan' or 'add note' buttons several times before it will do either?
I've had 2 sensors in since the app update and they seem a lot harder to scan (or I have to cancel the scan and retry a few times before I get a reading)

My phone is a few years old now so I don't know if that is the problem


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

jd89 said:


> Has anyone else recently updated the freestyle libra app and are having problems with it?
> I can't work out if it's the update or my phone. I contacted the company but they don't think there's a problem with the app.
> Is anyone else finding it incredibly slow? Do you have to press the 'scan' or 'add note' buttons several times before it will do either?
> I've had 2 sensors in since the app update and they seem a lot harder to scan (or I have to cancel the scan and retry a few times before I get a reading)
> ...



I've not had problems on my Pixel 2 (also a few years old). The app was last updated April 2019, so perhaps you're using an iPhone (which is entirely different). (There were possible issues during that upgrade: you had to update your Reader too and if you did it with a sensor active the sensor wouldn't be usable. But that was all ages ago, so presumably you're talking about a change in the iPhone app.)

(Other people have reported apparent problems with sensors which turned out to just be a broken Reader. If you don't use NFC with your phone for anything else (for paying for things would be the most common, I guess) some fault with the phone is possible.)


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

Was the update only for IPhone as I use an Android, have only been using the app a couple of weeks, my app info says no update for months?


----------



## jd89 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes I forgot to mention its an iphone 7. The software on the phone is all up to date.
I received an email from abott a few weeks ago saying I needed to update the app. I did the update, but ever since then it hasn't worked as well at all


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## barrym (Oct 2, 2020)

I read a post describing exactly this. If it wasn't here it was on diabetes.co.uk. Take a look.


----------



## freesia (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi. The last two sensors i've had have shown a time zobe change when scanned for the first time with the app, even though they were activated by the reader and nothing shown on that. I've contacted Abbott twice now as when it shows a time zone change, some of the data on the graph disappears even though the info is in the logbook. Abbott say they are investigating


----------



## barrym (Oct 3, 2020)

Hmm, I saw this on my android app some time ago. As I recall I did find a reason at the time can't remember what it was now.

Have you tried googling it?


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 3, 2020)

It’s your phone.

Apps don’t start slowing down, but phones do. You need to update to the latest version of operating system, because the app is designed to run with newer operating systems. If your phone is “a few years old” I’m amazed the app even works at all. You need Android 10 or iOS13 for the App to run smoothly.


----------



## megga (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes I have noticed problems after updating the APP, I try to scan, and it either takes ages and times out, then I just cancel and try again and it works. My phone (IPhone 7) was updated before updating the APP and it was fine, so I think its the APP that's causing the issues


----------



## megga (Oct 3, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> It’s your phone.
> 
> Apps don’t start slowing down, but phones do. You need to update to the latest version of operating system, because the app is designed to run with newer operating systems. If your phone is “a few years old” I’m amazed the app even works at all. You need Android 10 or iOS13 for the App to run smoothly.


The IPhone 7 runs iOS13. I have the same phone, and its only the free style APP that's slow.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 3, 2020)

I personally  don't think you should have to have the most update expensive phones to use health apps. I don't think they are always what they are cracked up to be.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 3, 2020)

I can't be bothered with all the pitfalls of trying to use ruddy Apps on a phone when Abbot supply a perfectly decent Reader and my pump company provide a more than serviceable remote control etc.


----------



## helli (Oct 3, 2020)

I have an Android phone running version 10 and experience no problems.
Until I was diagnosed with T1 (in my mid 30s), I never saw the point of a handbag. Then I had to start carrying Insulin pens, dextrose, BG meter, strips, sharps bottle, ...
I now love being able to minimise my requirements again with a phone that controls my pump and reads my Libre. Unfortunately, I can’t find an app that provides hypo treatment so still need to carry my GlucoTabs with my phone, credit card and house key on a night out!
Plus my mask and my had santiser, nowadays :-(


----------



## grovesy (Oct 4, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I can't be bothered with all the pitfalls of trying to use ruddy Apps on a phone when Abbot supply a perfectly decent Reader and my pump company provide a more than serviceable remote control etc.


Yeah , I bought a Dario meter a few years ago that was on offer at the time and strips initially not too bad a price, it plugs into the phone speaker socket and uses an app . The number times I waste strips as the did not remain on screen, you could not just plug it in and go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2020)

Someone was saying they were having trouble scanning after an app update on their iPhone 7 

I’ll see if I can find it


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2020)

Here it is









						Freestyle Libre and iphone
					

Hi, I have an iPhone7 plus on os 14.0.1. I am having real difficulty in scanning my sensor. I have constantly rebooted my phone, reinstalled the app, had trouble with 3 sensors since update of both the app and os. Is anyone else having these problems or any suggestions please.




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




My iPhone 7 with the earlier Libre app is still running fine.


----------



## JJay (Oct 4, 2020)

I was having similar problems with the app on iPhone XR.  Updated to ios 14.0.1 today and all is back to normal!


----------



## Neil D (Dec 8, 2020)

jd89 said:


> I hope I am posting this in the correct place!
> 
> Has anyone else recently updated the freestyle libra app and are having problems with it?
> I can't work out if it's the update or my phone. I contacted the company but they don't think there's a problem with the app.
> ...


I have an android phone, since the update in November I've had constant problems.

Abbott have replaced 4 sensors, they admit 'some users have experienced issues'. I find sensors difficult to scan, the readings appears to be considerably lower than contour next readings (even allowing for a 15 minute delay). 

My NHS diabetes center made excuses. Really frustrating, as a scientist, I can tell the difference between the odd random result and consistently wrong data.

Thoroughly fed up with the system, and going through testing strips at a rate of a bottle of 50 every three days.


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 9, 2020)

Neil D said:


> Abbott have replaced 4 sensors, they admit 'some users have experienced issues'. I find sensors difficult to scan, the readings appears to be considerably lower than contour next readings (even allowing for a 15 minute delay).



Have you tried disabling app then reinstall it, sometimes works my friend.


----------



## helli (Dec 9, 2020)

@Neil D have you tried using an alternative app to scan your Libre?
I have used Glimp and now use xDrip. They are unofficial apps but I prefer them as they allow use to calibrate the sensor. It is all very well saying that the sensors are factory calibrated but I don't seem to be the same as the "standard factory man" so using the official app is very inaccurate.
The downside is that these unofficial apps do not integrate with the systems that my diabetes team uses. They are ok with this as they do not need regular updates - they trust me to use the data appropriately.


----------



## Neil D (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, I lost 3 months of data on my mobile. Still having the same issues and nobody can explain why the reader and app give significantly different values (reading within 10 seconds of each other). 

As far as I can see, this is a software problem, it was not an issue before the recent major update. I've also noticed new sensors have a 'settling in' period of 36 to 48 hours. During this time readings vary much more than the final 12 days of the sensor.


----------



## helli (Dec 9, 2020)

Neil D said:


> I've also noticed new sensors have a 'settling in' period of 36 to 48 hours. During this time readings vary much more than the final 12 days of the sensor.


This is common. I have always applied my sensor at least 24 hours before starting it. Otherwise, I feel I have wasted two days.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 11, 2020)

Neil D said:


> Yes, I lost 3 months of data on my mobile. Still having the same issues and nobody can explain why the reader and app give significantly different values (reading within 10 seconds of each other).
> 
> As far as I can see, this is a software problem, it was not an issue before the recent major update. I've also noticed new sensors have a 'settling in' period of 36 to 48 hours. During this time readings vary much more than the final 12 days of the sensor.



If you are on Facebook, there‘s a pretty well-run group for UK Freestyle Libre users which may be able to help?


----------

